# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  Подборка 100 игр от NevoSoft (crack)

## loschilov

Подборка 100 игр от NevoSoft (crack):
7 артефактов
7 земель
10 Талисманов
Cake Mania 
Fiber Twig 2
Fiber Twig
Fresco Wizard
ilya_muromets
Wonderlines
Абсолютрикс
Авианалет 2
Авианалет
Академя магии
Алмазы Хамелеона
Амазония
Аркадром. Космический странник
Башенки
Битва за Землю
Битва на выживание 
Боулинг
Век Японии 2
Великие Секреты - Да Винчи
Веселая ферма
Возвращение Атлантиды
Волшебные пузыри
Времена года 
Гений обороны
Гиперзахватчик 
Голодные вороны 2
Гонки. Экстрим на машинках
Джевел Квест Пасьянс
Джевел Квест
Джей. Опасный полет
Династия
Доставщик еды
Дракон
Жуйчики 
Загадки Египта
Загадки Эльдорадо
Зачарованная. Тайный Договор
Звездный защитник 2
Звездный защитник 3
Звездный защитник 4
Знаки
Игра слов
Каменный пасьянс 
Камень Судьбы
Колыбель Персии
Колыбель Римской Империи
Космическая мясорубка 
Легенды пиратов. Загадка шкатулки
Любовь Татошки
Маджонг Артефакт 2
Маджонг Артефакт
Маджонг
Мастер Бургер
Мистер Смайл
Мой котенок
Мой пони
Мой щенок
Натали Брукс. Тайна наследства
Одиссея черепашки 2
Одиссея черепашки
Ольга Ростова и Сердце Египта
Остров сокровищ 2
Остров сокровищ
Отель Джейн
Паззл Мания
Паззлы
Пираты. Битва за Карибы
Последний космогерой
Птички на проводе
Пузыри
Путя спасает мир
Реактивные утки
Рыцари неба
Секрет Да Винчи
Секреты Великого Искусства
Сказочная история
Скарабеи Фараона
Снежные загадки
Снежок. Обеденный переполох
Снежок. Приключения на островах
Снежок. Рыбный дозор
Сокровища Монтесумы
Сокровища Персии
Судный день
Супер Бомбер
Суперкорова
Сферы
Тайны Атлантиды
Тайны города N 2
Тайны города N
Танчики
Хомячки
Храм инков
Чудо Ферма
Шеф Пицца
Эльдорадо. Город сокровищ

Размер архива 1,62Гб http://depositfiles.com/folders/81AFTP6ZP
лучше качать программой USDownloader http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/a0pqa2u56

----------


## Becass

Сорь за вопрос. А вирусов скок в этих игрушках? 
Как парвило что невософтовские а темболее алаваровские игрушки содержат много вирусов, иногда оч подлых.

----------


## loschilov

Nod32, KAV7, KIS8 не увидели вируса, кроме кряка, а кряк как всём извесно полезный вирус:yes:

----------


## IMPERIAL

> Как парвило что невософтовские а темболее алаваровские игрушки содержат много вирусов, иногда оч подлых.


Откуда такая информация? Пруфлинк.

----------


## Becass

> Откуда такая информация? Пруфлинк.


Да был опыт малехо, так до такой степени что система не подлежала востановлению. Ссылка на вирус bikf как раз с Невософтовской игрухи

----------


## tim1966

> был опыт


Здравствуйте!
Скачал сыну Одиссея черепашки 2, доигрались до блокировки когда просит ключ и e-mail, подбирал ключи но всё впустую. Подскажите как оживить игру?
С Уважением, Игорь.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 31 секунду_
Здравствуйте!
Скачал сыну Одиссея черепашки 2, доигрались до блокировки когда просит ключ и e-mail, подбирал ключи но всё впустую. Подскажите как оживить игру?
С Уважением, Игорь.

----------


## dj Nikitin

*tim1966*, http://www.filehoster.ru/files/du2381

----------


## tim1966

Спасибо, буду пробовать.

----------


## dj Nikitin

ни ссы фсё проверена

----------

